# Humidor too pretty not to brag a bit (lots of pics!)



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

So earlier this year when I started buying cigars again I sent out an inquiry to my uncle about having him build a endtable humidor for me. Really the only way to describe him would be as an expert woodworker. Anyways, this is what I ended up with. Pics are poorly lit but I tried!










The most special thing about this humidor is that aside from the spanish cedar interior, it is built entirely from wood that we found in my grandads basement when we were cleaning it up after he passed away 2 years ago. One of the very first things we decided was that this cabinet was going to be called "The Grandad"









There are 5 different types of wood used, and everything here that looks like it could multiple pieces of wood, is! All the patterns and seperate wood types are inlaid. The top alone was 106 seperate pieces of wood!

















I gave him the basic dimensions of what I wanted and he created this design entirely on his own. These pictures hardly do it justice..seeing it for the first time in person I was literally just speechless. The bottom section has 2 adjustable shelves for box storage, and the drawer on the top has 2 levels with a shelf on the top that can slide forward or back and be removed. He cut several adjustable dividers as well.

















(The cats love it too!)

It should be just about ready to load up when I get home from work today. I will be running an oasis with a pound of 65% beads to help regulate and backup the oasis.

My uncle is always looking for custom wood projects, and him and one of his close friends are planning to start building more humidors for some of their current clients. If anyone is interested in learning more, or getting in touch with my uncle for any ideas you might have please let me know and I will be more then happy to get you in touch with him. Thanks for looking!


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

That is pretty awesome. Congrats on the new addition to the family. Very nice!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

That looks super sweet! I'd love to order one from your uncle but I live in Pakistan so shipping would be a huge hassle! You think he would be willing to pass some information my way if I decide to undertake a similar project?


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

that's a great looking piece of work! congrats, you have something very unique to be proud of :tu


now fill er up.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow, that's something else! Very nice and interesting panel work! Congrats on acquiring such a nice, one-of-a-kind humi...


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

That's amazing!

I can't wait to show this to the wife


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Now get that cat off the top (unless he's been de-clawed)!!! :tu​


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

"Expert Woodworker" is an understatement!! That man is an artist on top of his woodworking abilities. Beautiful and congrats!

BillyBarue


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. That is a great story and beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Man that is a great looking cabinet, one to be proud of for sure!


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Sir Ashton said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Now get that cat off the top (unless he's been de-clawed)!!! :tu​


Heh. I have heard that alot now. My uncle assured me that the cats wont be able to scratch the finish that he put on it. I guess its some counter top quality stuff called krystal. I am getting a piece of glass cut for the top regardless tho!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

That is one of the most fabulous pieces of woodwork I have ever seen. I can only imagine what it must be like in person if the pictures don't do it justice.

Just amazing. Not only do you have a fabulous piece, but also a great reminder of your grandad.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Man, that thing is absolutely gorgeous. The grains look stunning. Nice job!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

That really is a spectacular piece of woodwork. What a great heirloom. I am sure you are very proud to own such a piece. :tu


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

That is one beautiful humidor! Your uncle does magnificent work. Let me know what he is looking for out of one. I am interested in purchasing one.:ss


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

beautiful humidor, and neat history!

i'm surprised you let the cats on it... although i guess cats aren't like dogs, you really don't have as much input


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

mmblz said:


> i'm surprised you let the cats on it... although i guess cats aren't like dogs, you really don't have as much input


Yeah. And I don't really have them trained to stay off of anything since I have never had anything I cared about before. I will be working on it tho!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

out of this world craftsmanship

the grandad is a beauty


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

billybarue said:


> "Expert Woodworker" is an understatement!! That man is an artist on top of his woodworking abilities. Beautiful and congrats!
> 
> BillyBarue


:tpd:


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Since you showed me the "in progress" pictures,I have waiting for these.It was amazing even before he finished.
Thanks for sharing Dan,its breathtaking...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Their is only 1 word that can describe this project. Stunning. :tu:tu


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks absolutely stunning!!! I have a couple of humidors from my grandfather, but they don't look anyway near that good. As far as the cats go... It must be something about the cedar, cause I can't keep a couple of mine away from my humidors. Once, when I was doing some much needed cleaning/rearranging, I found one curled up asleep in one of the empty humidors


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I am in awe.


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

very beautiful inlaying and finish...congrats! :tu

post smore pics when you begin to fill it.


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

pretty unreal! And the sentimental value is priceless!!!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Amazing piece. The inlay and the designs are really beautiful. That is an heirloom for sure. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sir Ashton said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Now get that cat off the top (unless he's been de-clawed)!!! :tu​


My thoughts exactly, I love my cats but I love the finish on my humi too.

I am envious. :ss Congrats on the nice piece!


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

thats very cool -- and dont forget to offer grandad a stogie when ever you get one so he dont feel left out -- because he knew some one in the family would use that wood when he was gone,, thats why he kept it


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW.
What else can you say.

Grand dad is very proud I'm sure.

All the best,
Alan


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

That Humi is a piece of art!! Congrats!!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

That is one beautiful piece of work. Take good care of her.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

That is awesome. That is a very meaningful piece. Thanks for sharing.
Should that cat be sitting on Granddad like that? :r


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

That is truly a work of art, something that you will be proud of for years and years to come. Congrats, not to fill that puppy up:ss


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is beautiful pice of art, enjoy filling it.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you for sharing pics of such a true work of art... and a labor of love, as well. Nice tribute to your grandfather. Look forward to seeing pics of it filled up. :ss


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Sir Ashton said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Now get that cat off the top (unless he's been de-clawed)!!! :tu​


:tpd: This is exactly what I thought when I saw that photo


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow. Just wow. 

My 81 year old dad is an cabinet maker/carpenter as well. I would have him do something similar if he lives a little closer.

I love the crafmanship and the history behind.

I will start the bidding. One dowrah!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful...and all the more meaningful because it was made by family. :tu


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

That looks beautiful Dan. Enjoy it and enjoy filling it!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Dan that is Beauiful and the story makes it evan better!!!!


Enjoy and I want pics of it full!!!





Shawn


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Truly a work of art and an instant family heirloom! Two hundred years from now some guy will be proudly displaying it in his home wondering about its history. Maybe you could type up a letter and attach it to the bottom, like a time capsule.


----------



## Golden_Frog (Nov 28, 2007)

netminder said:


> That Humi is a piece of art!! Congrats!!


Functional art. Very nice.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Shae...congratulations on the beautiful gift! You should be able to pass that down for generations. What a great work of art to remember the family by!


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

That will have to be the nicest humi i've seen.


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> Truly a work of art and an instant family heirloom! Two hundred years from now some guy will be proudly displaying it in his home wondering about its history. Maybe you could type up a letter and attach it to the bottom, like a time capsule.


thats a pretty cool idea.


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow man, looks even more amazing than I imagined when you were describing it at CA. Congrats! :tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW...that thing is sweet. And it will always have lots of special meaning for you given the situation of how it was built. Congrats on a nice addition!!:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Shaerza it is beautiful.


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, absolutely stunning!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Love the way he finished the top. Excellent craftsmanship throughout! You are lucky to have such a talented uncle.

Thanks for sharing the pictures and enjoy that fine piece of furniture.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Someday, someone will have wonderful stories to tell. It is indeed beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Beautiful, looks like my Montigue humidor !


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

..........wow..........wow...........wow
Amazing! i really have a gem there, cherish it!
now where do I find these... expert wood worker types


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

gefell said:


> Beautiful, looks like my Montigue humidor !


It should! I based the dimensions on that design. That is why I had ya send me the pics. He figured out the design based on those. :tu

Thanks for all the great comments guys. Its truly a pleasure to share the pictures with everyone. I sent him a link to this as well and I am sure he is enjoying them too.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Definitely a work of art! :tu Enjoy.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow...that is a thing of beauty.

I'm biting my tongue making a comment on the kitty.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

What a wonderful piece of work. That is something that I would definietly show off. In fact I just might show it off to my wife, later tonight.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

billybarue said:


> "Expert Woodworker" is an understatement!! That man is an artist on top of his woodworking abilities. Beautiful and congrats!
> 
> BillyBarue


I agree! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

absolutely stunning humidor. Knowing it was made out of Grandpas wood will make it even more special as you hand down this masterpiece down to future generations.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW Dan, that is beautiful!! A piece of art that should be cherished for a very long time!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is definately something to brag about.

Great looking piece...:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

That is CLASSIC!!! And the name......to honor your grandad......that's classic too!

Very, very nice. :tu


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

billybarue said:


> "Expert Woodworker" is an understatement!! That man is an artist on top of his woodworking abilities. Beautiful and congrats!
> 
> BillyBarue


:tpd: That is SWEET! Now fill 'er up.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

That is really a beautiful piece of art. I love that the wood has sentimental value to you as well. I'd say your uncle might have to start his own line of custom humidors; again very, very nice.


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

That is an outstanding piece with some great sentimental value for you. Congrats :cb


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I am in awe. That is one of the most beautiful peices of woodworking I've seen AND it comes with a great history already built in.

Congrats. Got a picture of Grandpa to go with it?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Gotta be one of the most beautiful sights I've ever seen.
:tu


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice!!


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!enloy and let us know how long it take you to fill it:cb


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks for sharing. That is a great story and beautiful piece of work.


I hate to quote anyone as understated as Bigwaved, but all I can really add is Wow.:tu


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet humi, awsome that it has more meaning than just holding cigars.


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

Everything that has been said about the humi and your uncle are true IMO.

art
craftsman
beautiful
stunning
unique
heirloom
sentimental


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, nice. :tu


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

Your uncle does some damn fine work. That looks like something you would see on antique road show in a few hundred years.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome Dan!!!..Now when i drive to Toledo i will have to bring ya something to help fill it up!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

That's an incredible piece of craftsmanship.:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

What an excellent piece of artwork, a nice statement about your family. You are a fortunate son and that is one lucky kitty. Very skilled marquetry work.

—Richard


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

It is a masterpiece. Curious, how many hours did it take your uncle to do?


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet mama that is a beauty!


----------



## Mando (Dec 8, 2005)

Great story of the wood and something to be proud of.

Mando......


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

That's incredible! Hopefully that will remain in your family for a very long time!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

That's not a humidor. That's a work of art and will be a part of your family history that also functions as a humidor. Congrats on being the first owner. Your uncle did an amazing job.


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

Now that is a heavenly humidor!!!!!! :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

That's amazing! :tu


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, amazing humidor!


----------



## BlueWaterStogie (Nov 23, 2007)

Beautiful piece, with a story to match. That cat never had it so good.

Maybe in time, a large engraved metal plaque on the other inside panel could be added, that includes a picture or pictures, and a paragraph including about how the humidor came to be, as referenced above.

Talk about form meeting function; any way you look at it, that's a gorgeous piece of history right there. The functional part is a bonus.

BWS


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

The humidor looks great.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, that is a beautiful humidor. Congrats.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Goregous. What's the damage to get one of those?


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

beautiful ! i like it a lot, i see the cat does too ! lol


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

one of the nicest i've ever seen, this puts him in the star builder class, enjoy.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

that thing is friggin gorgeous! congrats! it looks like you went with the dimensions of a montegue?


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I have seen heirloom pianos that don't even come close to what that looks like brother. Absolutely amazing!! You can be very proud of that beautifull piece of art.


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice. That is one to be proud of.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Your Uncle has got some serious skills . That is beautiful ! :ss Add to that the story with where you got the wood from , simply amazing .


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

nice looking box


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> Truly a work of art and an instant family heirloom! Two hundred years from now some guy will be proudly displaying it in his home wondering about its history. Maybe you could type up a letter and attach it to the bottom, like a time capsule.


You captured my thoughts exactly! What a wonderful humidor and conversation piece.

:chk


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*That is a beautiful piece of work. :tu*


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

That is one of the coolest humidors I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Dude, that is something that'll be passed thru your family for 100 years. You need to hide some photos of your grand dad and the making of the humidor under the bottom. It may sound dumb, but your great grand kids will find them one day and be amazed.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That is truely an awesome piece of work!!:tu:tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Ooh.. someone bumped the eye candy to the top!


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

thats beautiful!!!:tu:tu:tu:tu enjoy filling it up


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Bax said:


> Dude, that is something that'll be passed thru your family for 100 years. You need to hide some photos of your grand dad and the making of the humidor under the bottom. It may sound dumb, but your great grand kids will find them one day and be amazed.


That is a work in progress. My uncle got a new router that will allow him to take a photo and have it carved from the digital file. So on the opposite door will be an engraved plaque with a photo of Grandad and I, and maybe a short explanation under it... Not sure if his router can do text :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1395293&postcount=1282 Has a few pictures of it with my meager collection.


----------



## lucky7 (Oct 8, 2007)

Most definitely an incredible piece of woodworking. Proud, you should be! :tu

Be sure and update us with pics once you fill it up.


----------



## Cigar_Fiend (Dec 1, 2007)

That is one of the most beautiful pieces of hand made furniture I have ever seen. My grandfather was a 'finish carpenter' up in Maine. When he was alive he did a lot of the fine craftsmanship on many of the churches in Kittery, Maine. He even built a boat out of wood, completely by hand and with no nails... just wood and glue. He was incredible, and now that he has passed away I have his toolbox that he carried with him early on. I cannot use them with the skill that he did, but I feel honored just to have them. I can only imagine what it is like to have a piece like that. 

I know that your grandad didn't build it, but it is made from the wood that was once his. 


Now take some picts of it FULL!!!!


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

That cat would be punted for even brushing the edges under my watch.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Beautiful humidor. The craftsmanship looks exceptional to say the least.


----------



## 2upchuck (Jan 17, 2008)

That is definately a beautiful piece. I built one just like that, and my other nephew, Logan, told me i was a fool for giving that "Cabinet Thing" away.....LOL


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow!!! NIIIIIIICE! did you skin the cat for getting on top of it? What kind of Jerky doe it make? :ss

I'm envious of the cabinet man! Very nice indeed. :tu


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

wow.

i mean, really. wow. beautiful piece of furniture...


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

That is a beautiful work of art. I hope the cat is now strings on someones violin. LOL


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

I didn't read all 8 pages of the compliments, but wanted to contribute...that's amazing!

If you haven't already, call your insurance agent and make sure it's itemized on your policy, then call your estate planner and put it in your will! Something like that should be covered and inherited for sure.

jag


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> I didn't read all 8 pages of the compliments, but wanted to contribute...that's amazing!
> 
> If you haven't already, call your insurance agent and make sure it's itemized on your policy, then call your estate planner and put it in your will! Something like that should be covered and inherited for sure.
> 
> jag


Speaking of adding it to your will, you know you could be my father....


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

2upchuck said:


> That is definately a beautiful piece. I built one just like that, and my other nephew, Logan, told me i was a fool for giving that "Cabinet Thing" away.....LOL


Hey Uncle! Nice to see you posting :tu


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

WOW what a work of art!!!

Nice Piece you got there


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful humidor, great piece to own.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

but yea... that is an awesome humi (sorry little kitty)


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

If it kills kittens, I'll keep posting.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Nooooo. Poor Pooky!!! (crap.... there goes another one)


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

<----- not shedding any tears.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow! That humidor is stunning in it's own right, but using your grand father's wood is priceless! What a way to remember and honor him and always have him with you. I hope you cherish the Grandad forever and pass it along to your little ones.

edit: Just saw how old this thread was... which means we demand more pictures!!


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

looks like a really nice peice of furniture ... well it is now :smoke2:


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Holy crap that's beautiful! Great job Uncle and a nice touch using Grandad's old wood.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

STOP KILLING KITTENS! :biglaugh:


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> KEEP KILLING KITTENS! :biglaugh:


fyp.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

wow that's nice


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmm.. it looks like one of the panels grain doesn't match with the next one. I'm sure your uncle wouldn't want you to have a humidor that doesn't match. Why don't you send that one to me rather than throw it away and i'll keep it here at the house since we don't get many visitors. I'll put it out of sight and noone will know your uncle messed up on one.:mrgreen:

Just kidding brother, that's incredible! The amount of work that went into that is unbelievable! Definitely destined to become a family heirloom that will be passed down in the family. Your a very lucky man. PM me and let me know what the price on something like that would be. I doubt I could afford it but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful brother and the history of Gramps is just awesome dude. Old thread or not very cool dude you are a very lucky man!

D


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice humi! However, this thread is older than my underwear by a couple days. Here kitty, kitty, kitty!


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

zephead61 said:


> Holy crap that's beautiful!


Yes, it is. And this thread is so old that you can consider it an antique now.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Steps on Vicini... I mean a Kitty.. 

Beautiful Piece...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have never seen it before and am glad someone brought it ttt Thanks


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Always curious as how people even find these ancient threads. :ask:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

It would be great to see how the stash has matured and grown! Think I'll try to pm the OP.

pm sent!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Always curious as how people even find these ancient threads. :ask:


Ditto
I usually don't like em but this one is kinda special, The Gramps story is killer and something I am sure we would all love to have. I was so you I barley remember mine.


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

your humi is just completely awesome...


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know what I like more, the humi or the story. Both are awesome.


----------

